# Global JNDI Tomcat



## JavaNooby (26. Feb 2016)

Hallo, ich versuche gerade in Tomcat ein Object global an JNDI zu binden, sodass ich von einem anderen War auf das Object drauf zugreifen kann.

Irgendwie ist der globale JNDI bei Tomcat read only. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit eine Objectinstanz zwischen den Wars zu sharen?


----------

